# Sunday Funday!!!



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Launched about 3pm this afternoon with Jeff Russell. We haeded to a spot dead into the wind for a hour to get there but was it worth it!!! Ended the day with 6 redfish from 26.75"-31" and 1 19" trout. Fish caught on a outgoing tide once it dropped about a foot it was over. We managed to miss a lot too the wind wasn't helping. All fish caught an a Slayer Inc SSB or spoon!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

One more!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Great fish guys looks like fun was had


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes sir nothing like sand flat sleigh rides!!!!!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice looking reds.


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

Those are some beautiful spots on that redfish. Is that some sort of shallow water anchor on the side of your yak? or a push pole?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

It's a stick-it anchor pin for shallow water anchoring.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Look at the spots on that one red! That is awesome! Looks like a leopard.


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Heck of an afternoon! Felt good to get an upper slot too!!!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

Flatspro said:


> It's a stick-it anchor pin for shallow water anchoring.


 got one the other day. like it:excl::excl:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work Gents & thanks for sharing.

catch 'em up.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report. Thanks for sharing and posting the photos.


----------

